# For the Girlfriend (meet the new boys)



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

So I made the pet store guy laugh today: I went in and spent thirty minutes looking before I passed on getting Feng another betta. However, I got no farther than my car before I went back and got them. Feng knew I was coming home with one, but I surprised her with two (and myself because I have a spare tank now, haha). 

Anyway, here is the new CT boys: Feng is the betta "expert," with identification and all that- I just take good care of them. ^^




























Rather photogenic, but he has been obsessed with intimidating himself for the last few hours by flaring at his reflection. No name for this guy yet.



















Hard fella to photograph ... He actually is quite similar to Ryu: he has blue throughout, but he has a solid dark spot on his head ... Doesn't seem damaged or the like. Considering Calcifer or Arcanine. 

They have both been flaring at themselves. Rather amusing, I admit, xD 

Anyway, they can never replace those who came before, but I hope they make you smile, warm your heart, and cheer you, Feng, <3


Lion-boy I moved into the five gallon, which I divided, so he has 2.5 gallons to swim in now: I put the minnows into the community tank. 










And the unnamed "Smile" is back with his tank mate Ryu, so he is back to his 5 gallon swim room, plus two new bunk mates (ghost shrimp). 

Smile is quite content with his return; though Ryu decided to flare up then retreat to his jungle. 










...hope those pictures all turned out alright.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You have a great eye for bettas, Pandoras!

Also, you and Feng should come design my tanks... I have some serious tank envy right now lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The CT is nearly a spitting image of TDP


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This is why she is amazing. Well, one of the many reasons anyway. She enables my betta addiction. 

TDP is very pretty.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Awww....congrats on your new betta buddies! They are both gorgeous! I love your planted tanks!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> This is why she is amazing. Well, one of the many reasons anyway. She enables my betta addiction.
> 
> TDP is very pretty.


We all love partners who fuel our addiction! ;-)


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

ok can I steal these boys? Jk they are so lovely! I am jealous of you both for so many reasons! Lovely bettas and tanks and enabling partners. Win win win. X3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Btw, Pandoras, I love the name Calcifer! (I love Howl's Moving Castle!)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to find a boyfriend who loves betta's :lol:


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

omg I missed that part, I love the name Calcifer too!


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is a better picture of the potential, to-be Calcifer: he decided to pose this morning.










I would comment, but I'm in between work and a dentist appointment, so I gotta run!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Barti says, "Crowntail flaring competition? Challenged accepted. _Bam!_"


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

gah! They are all so pretty! *_*


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

and BAM! Kick it up a notch! LOL


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Vasuki joining in on action because Barti's flaring.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Did he just gain that red, Feng?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You guys are too kind. Making all the betta boys blush. ^^

Skye: What's up a notch? 

EDIT: Well, he always had the red, but it's thickening more now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

"kick it up a notch" means taking things up a level, and outdoing yourself or someone else.

You tube Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

"Girlfriend Betta Wars" a possible new reality show.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

No, no, I know what it means. xD I just meant is Vasuki flaring up a notch for you?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh yea, both boys! They's all so fierce! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Silly isochronism. They're all our children, we love each and everyone equally. :roll: COUGHBARTIFLAREISBETTERCOUGHCOUGH.



Wait a minute. Why is there a heart in the hard water stains?!



Pandoras said:


> Here is a better picture of the potential, to-be Calcifer: he decided to pose this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Because who doesn't love "possibly Calcifer"?!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Both very gorgeous! I absolutely love the second guy!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

They are all adorable. <3


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Well throw Ryu in to this competition, too! 









_And Sha-bam!_


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That doesn't count. Ryu's not flaring.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, they all looks gorgeous, in that last pic, is his name Sha-bam!? Must be awesome to name a betta that, most enthusiastic name. XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, no. xD He's unnamed right now. But it seems like Calcifer is what it is going to be. But you're right, Sha-bam would be an epic betta name.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Verily I say his name _is_ Calcifer since the girlfriend already added it to her signature, ;D

Ryu doesn't flare often, though, D:

Well, 









Calcifer- _bam_.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

I absolutely love your jungles haha. 
Beautiful Boys, making me get interested in CTs again


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Naladari. ^^

Pandoras finally caught a clear picture of the elusive Aru! Meet our one and only female betta, everyone.


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

She is adorabubble! Gah! X3. Ian absolutely addicted... Went to petsmart today and picked up my fourth boy XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, no, they've got you too! Prepare to have your home taken over by bettas lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Awww... beautiful Aru!! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Danke. ^^

The rest of the pictures taken today. Aru is green under flash, strangely. She doesn't even look like the same fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

our Jade was the same way


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Was Jade the same colour?

I never got a good look at Aru, but looking at her pictures today, I was like holy cow, she's a crowntail!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Jade was teal and red, green and red under flash


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

I keep naming my bettas after chars from a webcomic thing so if I might end up with 12 eventually if I want to finish the pattern XD


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

How about this tank; got envy, Skye? This is my community ten gallon tank, where Aru resides and hides: currently combating snails.










You know, all I do is lurk my pet store, pick out plants I think would look nice, and add them. /: I don't know if you _reaaaaally_ want to be envious of my wee little tanks. XD I mean, if you really want, I'd gladly assist, but I already irk Feng enough with me plant-attitude. XD 

Also yay! He finally ate something: I'm a totally dork when it comes to pets, I freak out at the possible sign of trouble. This guy has been sulking since I brought him home, and I know it looks like a bunch of food, but I keep trying to figure out what he likes. Seems baby shrimp is his preferred meal.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup, I envy anyone who can keep plants alive. I touch them, they die. I make my fiance handle them XD If you have tips and tricks on how NOT to kill plants, feel free to share! I wish I had a green thumb!

And YAY for eating! I know all about adding a bunch of stuff to see what they like. I had to do it with the frog we recently rescued, and one of our CT's did it for a month, and he was really emaciated. I thought he was going to starve to death before he found what he liked.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

.... I just leave the plants be: I told Feng the plants observed my genetically green-thumb (by osmosis). Anyway, I am just having really good luck: the roots are good and healthy 'n everything. 

He seems to be coming around, which I am thankful for: just have to name him now. Hmmm. Oh. Also, I actually know nothing really about fish keeping (Feng instructs me). 

Though the my community tank was just rearranged today.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance grows plants, isn't well-versed in fishkeeping yet.

I kill perfectly healthy plants if I so much as look at them, but I can rescue a critter close to death's door and bring them around 9 times out of 10.

I like how you did your community tank.

What names did you have in mind for him?


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks because I cleaned it and just ended up placing everything back in: no real planning went into its design, but I did lose a guppy last night. :/

Also, I have no names in mind: I kind of suck with coming up with names since I gravitate towards strange or odd ball ones.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

When I bought my EE, I took his most prominent feature, and typed it into google translate, and translated from English to Thai. Hence we got Hu (ears)

Otherwise, I go through books or movies that I like (Don Quixote, Dulcinea, Dory, Mushu), or video games (Diablo).

Archipelago and Skerries are types of islands.


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

All good and well, but I still go towards the odd ball names. /:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

what do you consider "Oddball"?

I like oddball names too, one of our babies that we're adopting from another member is named "Oddball" XD


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Marrok, for example.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh, I like it!


----------



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

But see, it's what I came up for "Smile," xD it's based in Arthurian lore. Otherwise, I got nothing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yea, but Smile seems to suit him for some weird reason. Doesn't mean it's not a cool name lol


----------

